# The Paw Print: No Hoodies in this House



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sky News 
*The Paw Print: No Hoodies in this House*
my.hsj.org - ‎23 minutes ago‎

Democratic representative Bobby Rush was asked to leave the House floor yesterday for breaking dress code. Representative Rush was wearing a "hoodie" or hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Kind of scraping the bottom of the barrel here for news huh?


----------



## 61360 (Nov 21, 2021)

Dan Stark said:


> Kind of scraping the bottom of the barrel here for news huh?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Your point?


----------

